# Circuit tracer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doublejelectric said:


> What is everyone's preference for circuit tracers?


I'm using a Greenlee circuit seeker.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ideal 61-594, 596 or 598.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

One of the Ideal models. They feel like the best quality, all the other brands tracers feel kinda cheesy and cheap for their price. The Ideal is probably the most accurate one I have used too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> One of the Ideal models. They feel like the best quality, all the other brands tracers feel kinda cheesy and cheap for their price. The Ideal is probably the most accurate one I have used too.


Which one??


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Dead circuit or live circuit?


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Live circuits. And preferably not how this old JW I had years ago, he used a chunk of wire and shorted the recep.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I still use the copper shorting to trip a breaker. The key is sliding the hot and neutral from the insulation to copper. That way it wont arc and spark.

Problem is old panels and breakers may not actually be functional and wont trip. Careful with that technique!

I use an old GB circuit tracker.. Works good enough.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Amprobe AT-2000 for me. Live or dead circuits. It can also trace underground in some situations.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> I still use the copper shorting to trip a breaker. The key is sliding the hot and neutral from the insulation to copper. That way it wont arc and spark.
> 
> Problem is old panels and breakers may not actually be functional and wont trip. Careful with that technique!
> 
> I use an old GB circuit tracker.. Works good enough.


What brand trips the quikest?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm using a Greenlee circuit seeker.


How do you like that?

I had one and thought it was great till I used the Amprobe models. They worked really well. I've used the Ideal ones too, and for the price, they are pretty nice.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> What brand trips the quikest?


Square D... they have proprietary fault anticipation technology, so the electronics could tell 10ms before I was going to short the line and reacts by tripping the breaker. Saves stressing the equipment... it's a brilliant feature. :blink:


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

doublejelectric said:


> What is everyone's preference for circuit tracers?


Myself


----------

